# Exercise Help



## KCC (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to find some exercises that would improve my strength for archery. I know this sounds simple but just Google it and you will get a million different results.
I am wanting to improve my scores and I know this is a great place to start and is often overlooked.
If anyone knows of one I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Bow fit... Cabelas sells it, basically its a workout band with a grip and wrist strap mimics the motion of drawing the bow if you shoot between over 50lbs you NEED the safari model the poundage estimates are not accurate I'm on my second one the first was the step down to the safari and I had to double over the band to get enough pull, just use it daily, nice thing is you can leave it in the bedroom and steal five minutes whenever so its very convienant.

for gym exercises do those like rowing (pulling) or use the cable machines and turn 45 degrees and pull, bench press with dumbbells, and isometrics
hold a five pound wieght out at shoulder level while standing and sight over the top of the weight lining it up with the background and try to hold steady
for as long as you can maintain the wieght, (dont over do the wieght with this you do not want to strain your shoulder) good Luck


----------



## KCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*My students do...*

HOWDY. weigh bow. then get plastic milk carton fill to same weight, with water. pick it up and hold 15 sec. repeat. works well. in expensive. fill with more water to build more mass. simple stuff.:shade:


----------

